# Sasha is 6 months old today (pic heavy!)



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Happy Half Birthday, Sasha!!

She is SO BEAUTIFUL! I absolutely LOVE her coloring!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sasha, you are so beautiful. Happy 6 month celebration!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha*

Sasha

You are SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome pics!!! Wow I really like her, very nice pup!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful shots for a beautiful dog


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

growing up faaar too fast!!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is beautiful. Some of my sweetest patients have been long haired GSD.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy 6 mo mark Sasha!! You are a very pretty girl.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a magnificent-looking youngster!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She is truly stunning. You can see her mind working through her eyes...geez she is beautiful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Half Birthday Sasha. She is beautiful Jo.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

good looking girl, she's just beautiful


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Deber said:


> She is truly stunning. You can see her mind working through her eyes...geez she is beautiful.


She really is a deep thinker. She's already much smarter than our goldens! :bowl:


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

She is a knock out!! And I bet she has the smarts and personality to match!! And what a great name, though I might be bias since my girl is also Sasha, though I can't take credit for naming as she was already named before we rescued her.

I remember oh so many years ago when my Sasha was 6mths (12 and 1/2 yrs ago!). My Sasha is Germans shepherd (father) & golden retriever (mother), but your girls eyes and some of her expressions are exactly like our girl. I really need to put some photos up of my sasha and do an introduction for her. 

You must be very proud!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sasha is absolutley beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing pics!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is stunning!.You have my dream dog/breed!.Idroool on Longhair GSD!.
Dont come knocking on my door if she disapears!.


----------

